# 18500 Flat Top



## vaalboy (4/6/15)

I'm desperately looking for around 8 18500 flat top batteries for HRH's mini's. Checked all my usual vendors to no avail.


----------



## Jos (4/6/15)

I think the vapeshop in Gateway had some the last time i was there.


----------



## vaalboy (4/6/15)

Jos said:


> I think the vapeshop in Gateway had some the last time i was there.



Thanks @Jos - will go and have a squizz


----------



## vaalboy (5/6/15)

Just in case any other members are looking - I found some at Vape Mob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaporize.co.za (17/6/15)

we are getting AWT batteries soon 








*AWT 18500/1200mAh/18A*

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/6/15)

vaporize.co.za said:


> we are getting AWT batteries soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look promising. Please let us know when in stock.


----------

